# Best Friends



## dragonlover1 (Feb 18, 2018)

I'd like to make a special award to a lovely young lady who bought a pygmy bearded dragon from me today.I have been talking to her on and off for a while but had no idea it was a present for a friend.When they walked in to my house today,I was as surprised as her.
She is known here as evil birdy but she is anything but evil.her friend had previously bought a pygmy

from a not so reputable breeder and unfortunately it died.
So today they walked into my house and the friend burst into tears when evil birdy says Merry Christmas here is your new dragon.
I had assumed it was a newby so I was prepared with the spiel about how to care for a beardy, so it was a pleasant surprise to me plus I was happy it was going to someone who knew a bit.


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Feb 19, 2018)

Thank you dragonlover1 for sharing that story. It is so refreshing to read a good news story for a change. All too often all we get is the negative side of humanity. It serves as a timely reminder there still are decent people out there that have similar values to the majority of us here on the forum.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Feb 20, 2018)

this is so true,we hear so many bad stories we almost become dehumanised (if that's a word) It's a pity I am not a better story teller or else I would have Steven Kings money.But this was all about a young person's friendship and need to help that I thought needed to be shared with others.I'm glad you and others thought it was worthy.


----------

